# LA Water Mandatory 15% cutback



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

OK so I need some advise. On June 1st my So Cali city enters into Phase II of the Mandatory Water Shortage rules, part of which requires customers cut back water useage by 15%, or pay much higher rates. Does anyone have advise on what I can use to neutralize urine on concrete that would allow me to use less water but would not be caustic to the dogs?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I find that a pressure washer uses considerably less water, as well as gets the concrete far cleaner than merely hosing it off. I don't use anything for the urine, just wash it off onto the lawn... Doesn't really answer your question, I know...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for responding so quickly, Anna. What exactly is a "pressure washer"? I assume it's not the garden thing I have screwed on the end of my hose with the different settings.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I second the pressure washer recommendation - I find that it gets the concrete much cleaner so no smell. I sometimes just add a little mild soap and some borax and then rinse very well


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...1&categoryID=502376&langId=-1&catalogId=10053


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Thanks for responding so quickly, Anna. What exactly is a "pressure washer"? I assume it's not the garden thing I have screwed on the end of my hose with the different settings.


Pressure washer; A pump that takes a low pressure source with a larger volume (garden hose) and increases the pressure and reducing volume used. So you end up with less water used (volume) at a greater working pressure.

Home Depot or Lowes would have a small one designed for cleaning cars, siding or decks that would work well.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I know it doesn't rain much in So Cal, but do you have the option to collect rain water from your roof into 50 gallon plastic water drums? If so you could use that water for washing the concrete.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> I know it doesn't rain much in So Cal, but do you have the option to collect rain water from your roof into 50 gallon plastic water drums? If so you could use that water for washing the concrete.


yeah no, we are in a draught, so we are getting even less rain that usual (average rain fall between 10 -15 inches in a GOOD year, current 2008 - 2009 season rain fall 9 inches, whiich is much better than the little over 3 inches rainfall for the 2007 - 2008 season). We would need an awful lot of buckets at the rate it rains here!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Edward Egan said:


> Pressure washer; A pump that takes a low pressure source with a larger volume (garden hose) and increases the pressure and reducing volume used. So you end up with less water used (volume) at a greater working pressure.
> 
> Home Depot or Lowes would have a small one designed for cleaning cars, siding or decks that would work well.


Thanks! I'll check them out.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

A couple of suggestions - there are basicaly 2 types, electric and gas powered. 

Electric is cheaper, less powerful (but you don't NEED to blast holes in the concrete, so...), and quiet when running. A lot of the cheaper ones have a plastic threaded hose connector - this is usually the first part to break when you put pressure on it attaching the hose. Buy a nice brass quick-disconnect hose thingy to screw on there, this will make your job easier. Also you can look at different models and then check reviews online to see which have a good track record.

The gas powered is more $$$ and sounds like a lawnmower when running. The two recommendations I heard from people is to make sure it is a good quality engine, and push-button start. Makes life much easier. These are more heavy duty and outlast the electric ones. Also can go much higher pressure.

I got an electric pressure washer from Home Depot for around $90 a few years ago. It's held up well, I use it once a week or so. The nozzle I have puts out a rotating stream, it is powerfull enough to blast paint off of wood or concrete. It's made cleaning so many things so much easier that I don't know what I did without it! :lol:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I got an electric one for about the same price Canadian and am the same way - don't know why I didn't get one sooner! I find alot of uses for it around the kennel and home for sure.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I got shot down on that idea. Peter says that because there are cracks in our concrete (probably from various EQs through the years) we can't use a pressure washer. Does anybody know of a product I can buy or a solution I can mix with water that might help neutralize the urine and then I can use less water? I am hesitant to use even a mild bleach solution for fear of burning or iritating dogs pads, but if it is safe to use bleach, what is the ratio to water?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

10% bleach solution for most applications. I do a fair amount of starting my own plants from cuttings and this 10% doesn't hurt most plants if they aren't left to soak in it. Jut a quick dip and fast rinse.
The urine doesn't have to be "neutralized". I't not acidic as many think. The reason it burns the plants is because of the high % of amonia (nitrogen) in it. 
For my patio (dogs pee on an occassionall chair or table leg) I just use a sprits bottle of the bleach sollution and a very quick rinse again wiith water. 
It's reall helpful if you can get it before it dries. Not always easy.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> 10% bleach solution for most applications. I do a fair amount of starting my own plants from cuttings and this 10% doesn't hurt most plants if they aren't left to soak in it. Jut a quick dip and fast rinse.
> The urine doesn't have to be "neutralized". I't not acidic as many think. The reason it burns the plants is because of the high % of amonia (nitrogen) in it.
> For my patio (dogs pee on an occassionall chair or table leg) I just use a sprits bottle of the bleach sollution and a very quick rinse again wiith water.
> It's reall helpful if you can get it before it dries. Not always easy.


Thanks Bob, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I've never had a problem with the bleach solution burning my dogs feet, as long as it's allowed to dry before they go back in the kennel.

Another option is shavings. Even when I have cement/concrete kennels I still put shavings in them. Helps with the cleanup since it keeps things from getting squished/soaking into the concrete. It's obviously going to be a little spendier, but it will cut WAY back on the water you need to use, until they remove the water restrictions.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Kadi, Do the shavings stay put if it's windy? Do they catch on dog fur? Do they rot or grow mold or anything? I can't believe I never thought of that, I already use them as bedding for small critters.  But if I use it as doghouse bedding, will I end up with a yard full of little shaving bits blowing around?:-k


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I haven't had a problem with them sticking to the dogs, blowing around, etc. My kennels are in protected areas though, either by a building, some bushes, etc. There is some overflow from the kennels into the area in front of them, I just scoop that up and toss it back into the kennel when I clean. If you put a barrier around the base of your kennel (6-12 inch board along the bottom raised up just a little to allow water to escape when you hose things down) it works well. My current kennels are on dirt with about 6 inches of shavings on top of that, so I just strip it down once in awhile, soak the area with a bleach/water combo and put new shavings in. I haven't had any problems with mold or anything like that. I do sometimes mix in a product called "cedar rest" which is just a fine cedar shaving, it helps as a natural bug repellent and also makes things smell good  Biggest issue I have found is that some brands of shavings can be very dusty. If I get a bag that's dusty after I put it in the kennel I just water it down real well, that washes the dust off. It also does seem to make the shavings heavier, even after they dry out, which would help with any blowing around if that's a problem.

Forgot to add if you feed raw you don't want to do it on the shavings. It will stick to the food and get ingested. I haven't had it cause a problem yet, the dogs seem to pass it when it does happen (I don't feed them in the kennels, but sometimes if they have a bone outside they will choose to carry it into the kennel to chew on it) but I wouldn't recommend it on a regular basis.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Not sure how cracks in the concrete negate the use of the pressure washer. I use one and I have cracks in my concrete too. Just don't direct the spray at the crack for longer than a moment. 

I'd also suggest a spritz of Petastic from a spray bottle before using the pressure washer to neutralize any odor.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd suggest sealing the concrete with a good sealer (not thompson water seal). We got our sealer at White Cap Industries (Construction Supply). The sealer keeps the concrete from absorbing the urine, etc. As for the cracks, there isn't an inexpensive or easy fix that I know of. You can talk to a cement mason, but it may not be cost effective. We never use bleach or an ammonia product on our concrete as it breaks apart the surface of the concrete over time. I use a commercial steam cleaner (diesel powered) most of the time for cleaning. When I use a chemical product, I buy the hospital grade cleaner available at Smart&Final. It comes in either Mint or Lemon scent.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> OK so I need some advise. On June 1st my So Cali city enters into Phase II of the Mandatory Water Shortage rules, part of which requires customers cut back water useage by 15%, or pay much higher rates. Does anyone have advise on what I can use to neutralize urine on concrete that would allow me to use less water but would not be caustic to the dogs?


Cutting back on water Susan is easy, drink more alcohol and use the water for the kennel. See easy fix!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Depending on the size of the cracks, they do make a vinyl crack repair for concrete. It's pretty effective is the slabs aren't pulling apart. Home Depot, Lowes etc carry the product.


DFrost


----------



## Sharon Novak (Jan 31, 2008)

Mister Max Anti-Icky-Poo is specifically designed to eliminate urine contamination and other organic waste - vomit, feces, dead body smells, etc. It's an enzyme deal.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Move up here...... \\/ That would take care of it and no water restrictions for a long time. 

Sorry, I would have said pressure washer too.


----------

